# Cooling discussion



## Road_Clam (Mar 8, 2022)

So looking to learn your lathe cooling preferences. Basically looking at my options setting up my lathe in my basement. I have and old Kool Mist setup but Im a bit concerned with "stink"  ( my wife complaining). How about a straight air blow setup ?


----------



## DAT510 (Mar 8, 2022)

What type of machining and materials are you looking to machine?  Production/CNC level or One off Hobby manually turned stuff?  Steel, Aluminum, Brass?

I have a cool mist, but I rarely use it.  Most of my stuff is one off and manually turned.  Mix of materials.  I manually apply cutting fluids as I go.

My Jet 1024 lathe is bigger than a mini lathe but it's not huge.  So I don't typically take honking cuts, where I generate a lot of heat and might benefit from coolant.  For the limited occasions I do, I'll pull out the cool mist.  It's been a couple of years since I last used my cool mist.  So I can't really speak to lingering smell..... My shop is part of my garage, so when I have used it, I've left the garage door open.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 8, 2022)

I mostly cut dry on my lathes, but for finish work I use TapMagic, applied by brush.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 8, 2022)

I haven’t noticed any particular odor from Kool Mist.   Unlike fumes from TapMagic, which I hate.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 8, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> I haven’t noticed any particular odor from Kool Mist.   Unlike fumes from TapMagic, which I hate.


I'd have to admit that TapMagic does have a somewhat disagreeable odor, but it is worth putting up with considering the result, and I do have an electric fan on the lathe to blow smoke/fumes away.


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 8, 2022)

Ive used Tap magic, Safe Tap and Cool 
Tool II and they all work very well for tapping as a lube but each one does emit odor.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 8, 2022)

Dollar store squirt bottle with the coolant of your choice.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 8, 2022)

For the record, I’ve gone to AnchorLube.   It started with hearing Joe Pie recommend it, so I had to try, and really like the results…less smoke and to date, results as good as TapMagic.    I have a fan on the carriage, but hardly ever use it anymore.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 8, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Dollar store squirt bottle with the coolant of your choice.


I use a Simple Green squirt bottle because it has a dilution scale.


----------

